# Anyone ever have impetigo?



## MikeH (Nov 28, 2009)

I have what seems to be a mild case of it. I've been through several illnesses and had several different allergy-related rashes and the like, and I have yet to have something this painful and all-around miserable. For those unfamiliar, _Impetigo_ is a skin condition caused by either staph or strep germs getting in contact with the skin. It forms small boils and lesions on the skin. And for me, sharp pains through the head as it is on my face. At first I just thought it was the once a year acne fit seeing as it is winter. Then it got painful, so I suspected a spider bite. But my mom, being the medical book of knowledge that she is, told me it's more than likely impetigo. Just wondering if anyone had any insight on this and what treatments to use. It's supposedly very easy to cure. Just use soap and water for minor cases and it should eventually go away. I'd just like to speed up the process a bit. Here's some pics of my ugly mug, just to show you what it looks like.











Any info will be well appreciated.


----------



## Arminius (Nov 28, 2009)

My cousin had something like that, he just cleaned it and used some kind of pore cleanser stuff. Definitely check with a doctor before you do anything though.


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I get it from time to time around my cheekbones and on my chin, but.....with me typing this I'm bound to get it tomorrow...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2009)

I got a bad ass case of Impetigo right now


----------



## MikeH (Nov 29, 2009)




----------

